
Ask HN: Has anyone trained a ResNet that I can use to classify my porn stash? - ssdmobilepenis
After about 20 years of hoarding adult images, it&#x27;d be nice if there was a resnet out there that could apply labels. Google comes up empty. Who wants to help train one?
======
pillefitz
What are the labels you want to predict? Maybe some unsupervised clustering
method would already be suitable? Also you might start with an already trained
network and just change the prediction layer, which might save a ton time and
effort.

------
telemundo1
As you may already know, supervised training of a neural network (or Residual
Learning, to be specific) requires a lot of dataset, of which I am deficit of.
If you send me your data by uploading to a cloud, I can get started.

